# adonde / adónde / a donde / a dónde



## menne613

Hola, 

Normalmente con el verbo "ir" en preguntas se dice "¿adónde vas?". Pero en estas frases, no.

*¿Hacia dónde vas?* en vez de *¿Hacia adónde vas?*
*¿Por dónde vas?* en vez de *¿Por adónde vas?* 

Así que he pensado que quizás sea por la preposición. ¿Se puede decir que cuando hay una preposición delante del verbo "ir" se quita la "a" para no tener dos preposiciónes juntas?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Del DPD:

*adonde*. *1.* Adverbio relativo de lugar que expresa la dirección de un movimiento. Es palabra átona y por ello se escribe sin tilde, a diferencia del adverbio interrogativo o exclamativo _adónde_ (→ adónde). Funciona, a modo de conjunción, introduciendo oraciones de relativo con antecedente o sin él:_ «Desciende a los infiernos, adonde va a buscarlo la Diosa Madre» _(Cousté _Biografía_ [Arg. 1978]); _«Regresamos adonde nos esperaba el taxi»_ (VLlosa _Tía _[Perú 1977]). También puede escribirse en dos palabras: _a donde_. Aunque hasta ahora se venía recomendando un uso especializado de ambas grafías: _adonde_ —con o sin antecedente expreso— y _a donde_ —sin antecedente expreso—, esta recomendación no ha cuajado en el uso y hoy se admite como correcto el empleo indistinto de ambas formas: _«Esperamos nerviosos el mediodía en el lugar a donde hemos sido conducidos»_ (Laín _Descargo_ [Esp. 1976]); _«Vaya a donde quiera, descanse»_ (Andrade _Dios_ [Arg. 1993]).
*2.* En el español actual debe evitarse el uso arcaico de _adonde _o_ a donde_ para indicar situación (‘en donde’): _«El remisero estaba _[...] _a pocas cuadras de las calles Rivas y Misiones, a donde lo esperaba un cliente»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 10.2.97); _«Andrés Trapiello ha escrito buenas y curiosas anécdotas de ese bar, adonde entrevisté a Italo Calvino» _(_Mundo_ [Esp.] 15.12.96). En estos casos debe usarse el adverbio relativo _donde, _opcionalmente precedido de _en_ (→ donde, 4).
*3.* Como preposición (_adonde_) o locución preposicional (_a donde_) se utiliza, en la lengua coloquial, con el sentido de ‘junto a’ o ‘a casa de’: _«El mozárabe regresó adonde Guacelmo» _(Torbado _Peregrino_ [Esp. 1993]); _«Beatriz y Vicente se han ido a donde su tía»_ (Chase _Pavo_ [C. Rica 1996]);_ «Esa misma tarde volvió adonde Prato»_ (UPietri _Oficio_ [Ven. 1976]). Con este mismo sentido puede usarse también _donde_ (→ donde, 6).
*4.** No es correcto usar este adverbio precedido de preposición*: _«El club de los corazones solitarios..., _[...]_ hacia adonde algunos_ [...]_ miraban entre la nostalgia y la ironía» _(SchzOstiz _Infierno_ [Esp. 1995]). En estos casos debe suprimirse la preposición o emplear el adverbio relativo _donde_ (→ donde, 2).
*5.* *adonde quiera.* → adondequiera.


Saludos


----------



## menne613

Gracias Pacoaladroque.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

menne613 said:


> Gracias Pacoaladroque.


 De nada.
Un abrazo


----------



## Nokk

Hola,

generalmente no tengo problemas con este tipo de distinciones, pero ahora sí que de tanto darle vueltas ya me confundí solito xD

_"...y no había un solo pueblo cercano adonde/adónde/a donde/a dónde ir por provisiones."
_

¿Cuál de éstas opciones sería la correcta y por qué? ¡Gracias!


----------



## chamyto

Adonde/donde, implica dirección o movimiento a un destino, y no se está preguntando nada.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con el verbo _ir_ yo usaría *adonde, *pero también* a donde*. Queda a tu elección ya que las dos opciones son correctas.
Por cierto, si *adonde* (como *donde*) se usa en la modalidad impresiva o expresiva de la lengua (cuando de interroga o exclama) llevan tilde: ¿_*a dónde*_?, ¿_*adónde*_? ¡_*a dónde*_ (_llegamos_ -p. ej.-)! ¡*adónde* (_llegamos_)!


----------



## Indy_Paris

Hola:

¿Alguien puede decirme si el "adonde" va acentuado o no?

Durante unos segundos de placer, se olvidó completamente de adonde se dirigía, y hasta que la puerta no se [...].




Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Cuando es adverbio interrogativo, como en tu frase, lleva tilde. (DRAE: adonde). 

Saludos.


----------



## Indy_Paris

Gracias Namarne.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Hola, D. Namarner; hacía tiempo que no lo medio veía. 
¿No cree que es de esas situaciones que caben ambas formas, tildada y sin tildar? ¿No piensa que puede tomarse como que se "olvidó de (el lugar) adonde se dirigía"?


----------



## Namarne

No sé, Milord, seguro que tiene razón, pero me resulta muy forzada la pronunciación átona tal como está la frase. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Indy_Paris

Hola:

¿Alguien puede decirme si este "adónde" está bien o le sobra la tilde?

_Empezaste a viajar cuando era pequeño. La primera vez fue un viaje de placer, ibas a ver a unos amigos que habían probado suerte. La tarde antes me dibujaste el mundo en un folio y me enseñaste adónde ibas. Nosotros estamos aquí, me decías, y mañana yo estaré en este otro sitio. Hiciste una línea con un rotulador rojo que iba desde casa y llegaba hasta allí. Es un puente, dijiste, es como pasar de una orilla del río a la otra. Entonces debajo del puente lo pintamos todo de azul, llenamos toda Europa de agua. Después pegamos el folio con celo a la puerta de la nevera y lo dejamos allí durante años.

_*Muchas gracias de antemano.*


----------



## antvdr

No le sobra la tilde, en ese caso es obligatoria (es un pronombre interrogativo).
-adónde: pronombre interrogativo.
-adonde: pronombre relativo.
Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Indy_Paris

¿seguro un pron. interrogativo?


----------



## antvdr

Sí. Esa frase es interrogativa indirecta. _*"Y me enseñaste adónde ibas".
*_


----------



## Indy_Paris

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Perrito

Hola,

Si quisera decir: ¿Adónde vas?  ¿Se puede reemplazar por: ¿Dónde vas?  

A pesar de indicar movimiento, ¿es correcto omitir la a delante de dónde?  Se me hace que sí, pero tengo esta duda.  
-------
Tengo la misma pregunta con el donde como adverbio relativo.  La policía llegó donde (¿adonde? a los 2) la pelea tuvo lugar.  Otro ej.: El lugar donde/adonde voy solo lo conocen mis amigos.  

¡Gracias!  
Perrito


----------



## Aviador

La RAE admite el uso del adverbio _donde_ con verbos que denotan desplazamiento. Mi opinión es contraria y nunca diría algo como _¿Dónde vas?
_Parece que el uso de _donde_ en estas construcciones es muy habitual en España.


----------



## Perrito

Y en este caso (ejemplo de arriba): 

El lugar *donde*/*adonde* voy solo lo conocen mis amigos.

¿Qué prefieren los de la RAE aquí?  

Perrito


----------



## Aviador

Lo mismo que en el caso de la oración interrogativa: lo admite.


----------



## ukimix

HOla Perrito, 

Concuerdo con Aviador. Mejor ¿A dónde vas? Saludo.


----------



## Perrito

¡Perfecto!  

Asunto zanjado.  

Perrito


----------



## sergio11

No podemos decir que "dónde vas" esté mal. En el DRAE se muestra ese preciso ejemplo; y pese a que yo también uso más frecuentemente "adónde," también he oído y usado "dónde" en circunstancias similares.  Ver acepción 9 en el DRAE.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días:

Correcto o no se dice pero muy, muy a menudo no es que se quiera decir _dónde_, solo que la *a*, en el arranque de la frase y en la urgencia, queda casi inaudible, sobre todo cuando la pregunta es a la vez exclamación y marca un reproche, por ejemplo en el caso de una madre a un hijo que se ve a las claras que va a hacer una trastada.
Estas mismas madres dirán:
- ¿¡'dónde vas!?
pero
- ¿¡A dónde crees que vas!?

Es así como lo veo.
Hasta luego


----------



## Pinairun

Y el hijo contestará...: ¡Donde me da la gana!

Con esto quiero decir que es más habitual de lo que parece la supresión de la preposición. 
Por el contrario, en lo oral está muy extendido su uso con verbos que no indican desplazamiento: _¿Adónde está tal tienda? ¿Adónde has comprado eso?_


----------



## Aviador

Pinairun said:


> ... Por el contrario, en lo oral está muy extendido su uso con verbos que no indican desplazamiento: _¿Adónde está tal tienda? ¿Adónde has comprado eso?_


Claro que esto sí le parece mal a la RAE. Curioso. A la Academia no le gusta _¿Adónde estás?_, pero sí acepta _¿Dónde vas?_


----------



## Fernando

Aviador said:


> Claro que esto sí le parece mal a la RAE. Curioso. A la Academia no le gusta _¿Adónde estás?_, pero sí acepta _¿Dónde vas?_



En mi uso (que no sé si es general en España) "dónde" sería más frecuente que "adónde".

Por qué no le gusta a la Academia el "adónde estás", me parece claro. La respuesta al ¿Adónde vas? es Voy A. La respuesta al ¿Dónde estás? es Estoy EN.


----------



## sergio11

Yo creo que todos estamos de acuerdo con que "adónde vas" es mejor y más frecuente que "dónde vas." Incluso en el CREA y en el CORDE el 90% de los ejemplos son "adónde vas" (o "a/hacia dónde vas") y un mero 10% son "dónde vas" sin ninguna preposición direccional.  La cuestión es si "dónde vas" es lo suficientemente erróneo como para descartarlo completamente. El hecho de que figure en el DRAE me sugiere que quizá debemos ser menos rígidos con tal rechazo.  No estoy diciendo que ahora salgamos a la calle y empecemos a decir "donde vas" a todo el mundo.


----------



## Fernando

sergio11 said:


> Yo creo que todos estamos de acuerdo con que "adónde vas" es mejor y más frecuente que "dónde vas."



Yo creo que no estamos de acuerdo.

En Google, "adónde vas", 419 mil y "dónde vas", 572 mil. En este último caso, se puede confundir con los casos de "a dónde"


----------



## sergio11

Fernando said:


> Yo creo que no estamos de acuerdo.
> 
> En Google, "adónde vas", 419 mil y "dónde vas", 572 mil. En este último caso, se puede confundir con los casos de "a dónde"


Interesante.  En una búsqueda estricta en Google (con comillas), encontramos:

adónde vas:           199.000
a dónde vas:          15.700.000
hacia dónde vas:     1.020.000
dónde vas:             619.000

Es decir, 

adónde + a dónde + hacia dónde = 16.919.000
dónde = 619.000

Bastante distinto.


----------



## Aviador

Fernando said:


> ... Por qué no le gusta a la Academia el "adónde estás", me parece claro. La respuesta al ¿Adónde vas? es Voy A. La respuesta al ¿Dónde estás? es Estoy EN.


Claro, por eso es que a mí no me gusta y nunca digo _¿Dónde vas?_, me parece incongruente. La respuesta no podría ser _Voy en casa_ o _Voy casa_.
Por lo mismo, nunca digo _¿Adónde estás?
_
Ya he criticado antes en estos foros la incoherencia en la aceptación por parte de la RAE como correcto del uso de _dónde_ en preguntas como _¿Dónde vas?_, pero que al mismo tiempo tache de incorrecto _¿Adónde estás?_: dónde vamos o adónde vamos.


----------



## Fernando

Pues seguramente tu Google y el mío son diferentes (lo cual es posible, porque depende de configuraciones que sólo San Google conoce) porque "a dónde vas" me da 416 mil resultados. El que sumes "hacia dónde" es arbitrario.

Como pensaba que a lo mejor era un fenómeno de España he buscado resultados fuera de España. Por favor, comentadle a Skay Bellinson que se equivoca:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/¿Dónde_vas?


----------



## Fernando

Aviador said:


> Claro, por eso es que a mí no me gusta y nunca digo _¿Dónde vas?_, me parece incongruente. La respuesta no podría ser _Voy en casa_ o _Voy casa_.
> Por lo mismo, nunca digo _¿Adónde estás?_



Perdona, pero yo no veo la incongruencia por ningún lado: ¿Adónde estás? no es correcto porque utiliza una preposición que no se va a utilizar en ningún lado en la respuesta. ¿Adónde vas? sí es correcto porque la contestación la incluye. 

En el caso de "¿Dónde estás? / ¿Dónde vas?" hay elipsis de la preposición en ambos casos. 

En resumen, que mientras que no veo ningún problema en utilizar "adónde" y acepto que sea más usual dependiendo del sitio, no veo ningún problema y veo usual el "dónde" (sin A).


----------



## S.V.

—_¿Dónde vas? _—_Voy donde mi madre_.

¿No? _Voy fuera_, y afuera me quedo.


----------



## Aviador

S.V. said:


> —_¿Dónde vas? _—_Voy donde mi madre_.
> 
> ¿No? _Voy fuera_, y afuera me quedo.


Bueno, ninguno de los ejemplos es lo que yo diría:

—_¿Adónde vas?_ —_Voy a donde mi padre
_o bien:
—_¿A dónde vas?_ —_Voy adonde mi padre
_en fin.

_Voy afuera, y fuera me quedo_.


----------



## sergio11

Aviador said:


> Bueno, ninguno de los ejemplos es lo que yo diría:
> 
> —_¿Adónde vas?_ —_Voy a donde mi padre
> _o bien:
> —_¿A dónde vas?_ —_Voy adonde mi padre
> _en fin.
> 
> _Voy afuera, y fuera me quedo_.


En este caso no concuerdo contigo, Aviador: Yo creo que la expresión "Voy donde mi padre" es un giro idiomático, sin la preposición o el prefijo "a." Como sabes muy bien, los giros idiomáticos no siempre se ajustan a las reglas gramaticales o de lógica.


----------



## campem

Yo escribiría _¿A dónde vas? _No hay obligación de unir la preposición.


----------



## Vicsande

*Nueva Pregunta
Hilos Unidos*​
Estimados amigos, me podrían decir si en esta oración "adonde" va con acento. Muchas gracias!

No importa adóndevayan estos pájaros; siempre regresan.


----------

